# Miami Flying Merkel Project



## trevorgraham (Oct 11, 2015)

Miami Flying Merkel project in Australia, still a long way to go. Fitting guards, wheels and stand at the moment. Amish made timber wheel with New Departure hubs.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice work.....


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice to see you on CABE Trevor, looking good! 

Darcie


----------

